
The Pleasures of Eating (2009) - Tomte
https://www.ecoliteracy.org/article/wendell-berry-pleasures-eating
======
CaptSpify
Title doesn't seem to match what I got from the article. It's more about
eating local, less-processed foods, and ways you can learn more about what
goes into your diet and how it's produced.

I like the premise, and I try to eat that way, but, like most things, life
gets in the way. I'd love to be able to meet every engineer that designed my
car, or read over every piece of code that I use, or follow how each piece of
wood goes into my furniture, but it's just impractical. Yes, I think we as a
society can easily make a better effort towards that goal, but sometimes all I
have time for in a day is a quick burger, then back to work/hobby/etc.

